# out numbered



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

i looks like im out numbered on this forum. i raise coonhounds and was wondering if there was anyone else on here with hounds.









Daisy









Emma









Dixie









Bess

Daisy and Emma are puppies out of Dixie. And bess is the old lead dog. got 2 more that i dont have pics of yet.


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

they look like walkers pretty dogs


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

NICE!


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

before here i was stationed in NC allot of people hunted deer and beer with hounds walkers, beagles and plot i had a realy nice walker blue tic mix that i used to track game and run with boy he had an awsome nose and would last a marathon run


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

they are all walker bluetick crosses except for dixie she is purebred walker


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

gjz said:


> before here i was stationed in NC allot of people hunted deer and beer with hounds walkers, beagles and plot i had a realy nice walker blue tic mix that i used to track game and run with boy he had an awsome nose and would last a marathon run


Thats a good dog that will hunt beer :lol:


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

i arnt one of those people that can look at the screan when i type ment bear


----------



## Lucky Lab (Apr 28, 2006)

I grew up with hounds, got back in to it in the early 90's. Had the bug bad in 97 I keep a journal and spent over 200 nights in the woods. Not many people would find walking in standing corn in July fun. But that summer I finished one dog to grand nite and also got third in the Iowa puppy championships. 2002 we lost our last dog in a freak accident then my son went to college. Still miss hounds on a cool October night.Thru it all always keep my labs down to 6 with another litter on the way.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

Mocs I'm here :beer: Rolly (Nate) is around here somewere. Those are some good looking pups you and Mel bred. how many did you have? and were did they all end up? Put a pic of that lil black fur ball you have up :lol: Remember when Chub thought she was the ****, but then realized it wasent a **** and spit her out lol How you and the old lady doing these days? you to hitched yet :eyeroll: just kiddin bud. your number still the same I should call and catch up one of these days. You guys going to throw a state Terrier hunt this year?


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

doogie

rolly lost his last hound last winter. still got the fuzz ball not pics of her yet tho. we are going to have the statewide terrier hunt feb 1st so i should have soem good pics by then. me and the old lady are doin good not married and no kids so far. hope to keep it that way till i get out of college. my number is still the same evenings work best to get ahold of me.


----------

